# What kind of thermometer do I need?



## kuurt (Mar 27, 2012)

I noticed at the store that they had regular metal meat thermometers (both digital and analog), and they had these big clear thermometers for making candy with.  

I'm really not sure what kind people use for making soap, or if it really matters.  But, I wanted to find our for sure before I buy one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I have not used the glass candy thermometer but I've seen seasoned soapers in youtube vids using them, as well as the metal sticks.  I am using the metal stick with the digital and its working well.  Whats really neat is those infrared laser thermometers.  You just point it at your target and it reads the temperature!  I wonder with the laser if it just reads the surface.  I like that with the stick thermometer I can move it around in the batter and get readings from the surface, center, and bottom.  When I'm using heat like a water bath I like to be able to touch the stick thermometer to the bottom of the pot to get readings and see how much heat is coming into the mixtures.


----------



## eleraine (Mar 27, 2012)

I use the glass candy ones.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 27, 2012)

I use a probe-type thermometer from Pampered Chef that's attached by a long heat-poof wire to a digital read-out monitor like this.

IrishLass


----------



## kuurt (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, so basically it doesn't matter which kind you use.  I guess if that's the case I'll just use a metal meat thermometer.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Mar 29, 2012)

I would not use the glass thermometers with lye.

I don't use thermometers at all when soaping.

I gently heat my solid oils until almost melted, then allow the residual heat to melt the rest.

If making a lye solution with water, I would mix my lye solution first (it will get hot).  

Then when most of my solid oils have melted, I would pour in my measured liquid oils, then my lye solution.  The heat of the lye solution will melt the rest of the solid oils.

Guess what I'm saying is temperatures don't really matter unless you are making a milk soap or working with a floral FO that causes the soap mixture to seize.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2012)

I mix my lye water first and let it set until it looks pretty clear.  By that time I have my hard oils and butters melted & the liquid oils added to them and blended.   I have never used a thermometer for making soap.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 31, 2012)

Plain old thermometer.  Goes up to 550(f).  Lye seldom gets to 200(f).


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 31, 2012)

I purchased mine from a kitchen store.  It is waterproof and sealed and I love that it is digital...I think I spent about $20 on it, and have been using it for 2 yrs.


----------



## thesoapfairy (Mar 31, 2012)

i use a digital one and find it to be the best out of all of them. you don't have to worry about it getting dirty/washing it. once you become more experienced you probably won't need one at all!


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll be honest, I don't use one.


----------



## fiddletree (Apr 2, 2012)

I find that the analog meat thermometers aren't very accurate.  My favorite  thermometers right now are a long SS probed digital milk thermometer, and a digital thermometer (also with a stainless steel probe) that I got from a cosmetics supplier.  The problem with a lot of digital thermometers, especially from cooking stores, is that they take a long time to read the temperature.  Which is why I love the ones I am using now, because they are nearly instant.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 2, 2012)

fiddletree said:
			
		

> I find that the analog meat thermometers aren't very accurate.  My favorite  thermometers right now are a long SS probed digital milk thermometer, and a digital thermometer (also with a stainless steel probe) that I got from a cosmetics supplier.  The problem with a lot of digital thermometers, especially from cooking stores, is that they take a long time to read the temperature.  Which is why I love the ones I am using now, because they are nearly instant.



Where did you get yours?  Could you post a pic...would love to see what kind.  I use a couple and they seem to read differently...very frustrating  :x


----------



## Hazel (Apr 18, 2012)

For anyone who might be interested, I just saw today that WSP has discontinued an infrared thermometer.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... (Palm+Size)


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Digital thermometers*

Can you guys recommend a good inexpensive handheld thermometer I can purchase?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 1, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Can you guys recommend a good inexpensive handheld thermometer I can purchase? Thanks in advance!!!


 
This post is 4 years old.  None of the OPs are here any longer.  You would be better to start a new thread going forward.

You don't actually need a thermometer to soap.   I only used one twice and now just go by feel on the outside of the container.  You could use a thermal thermometer or anything stainless if you choose to use one.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh boy!!! For some reason I always seem to have problem doing just that. Where is a link or tutorial I can use?


----------



## dibbles (Mar 1, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Can you guys recommend a good inexpensive handheld thermometer I can purchase?  Thanks in advance!!!



I use this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008S0KUD6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I also have an infrared thermometer that was given to me. I use that most of the time to get a quick idea of temps. I find that it isn't very accurate with higher temps, but works well when lye and oils have cooled. It only measures surface temperature, so oils/lye need to be stirred before using. 

I have only been soaping for a little over a year. I am much more comfortable now with the process, but still like to check the temperature. That gives me one variable I have some control over.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks dibbles. I'm trying my hand at melt & pour soon. I think it's easier for a begginer like me!!!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 1, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Thanks dibbles. I'm trying my hand at melt & pour soon. I think it's easier for a begginer like me!!!



M&P is how I started, and it is easier if you just want to make simple soap. It is kinder to the fragrances as well. But some of the beautiful, intricate, complicated M&P soaps I see out there - I can't even begin to imagine how difficult they are to make.


----------



## Sharee (Sep 25, 2019)

Soapsavvy said:


> Thanks dibbles. I'm trying my hand at melt & pour soon. I think it's easier for a begginer like me!!!


Cant wait to see your first project! Im just trying to find supplies now too!


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharee said:


> Cant wait to see your first project! Im just trying to find supplies now too!



Soapsavy is no longer here, this post is from 2012 and they haven't posted for 3 yrs.


----------

